# Erwin Hymer Museum - Bad Waldsee



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We paid a visiit to the Hymer Museum - in fact we fancied going even before the changed to the Hymer as we heard good reports...

I have a bit of a report here with loads of photos too:

http://paulandalisonstravels.wordpress.com/erwin-hymer-museum/



Great Day out


----------

